# Easter and onwards



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have spoken about it enough times on other threads, this morning I thought it time to make a new thread.

The Navajo is healthy, Motley is again healthy ( he only has to have half the tiny hormone tablet a day now) I am healthy other than the part that will be with me until the day I die, but my new wheels have made that more than just bearable. (Arthritis of the lower spine if you don´t know already)

Today I´m finishing the packing except of course the fridge and all those last minute things I am going to think about at the eleventh hour.

I will leave on Tuesday morning and the first leg is 2hours 45 mins away non stop no hold ups :grin2: if there are any big holdups I will get off the motorway ASAP and go across country, I will have plenty of time. This place was recommended by one of my German Facebook friends and it looks a good place for me.
Sandstedt, my destination for the Easter long weekend, is about the same distance again. A few years back I would have done the whole trip in a day, but last year when I came home from there I almost fell asleep when I was in a traffic jam and swore never to make long trips again.

After Easter I can go just wherever I like, next meeting will be end of May in Jülich, west of Cologne.
This morning I thought maybe in my wandering time I would go to Marienhafe a place I went with Heike last year, but couldn't remember where I found the instructions to get there, found a photo taken there and hey presto now I know exactly where it is. 

The next episode will be next Tuesday, I just thought I would do the introduction today on the big computer, the rest will be from the iPad.

Pictures.
Marienhafe. Home to Sandstedt. Home to Ludwigslust


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Enjoy the trip Jan. Maybe you should give us the full itinerary for the summer. Hope you have as good a time as you did last year.

Still hoping to get away early May here but it depends on the van and a few other things.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We put the fridge on 48 hours before going, to make sure the chuffing thing works, then load it 24 hours before setting off so it's all chilled, I put a 2L bottle of water in the freezer to check that, and it comes out and into the milk shelf when we load it up, I also have a fancy temp gauge that old Tuggy told me about so I don't have to open a door to see if it's cold, I also have a infrared jobby to point at stuff to tell the temp, but use that for the oven now as they are not to the same standard as the house ovens, bedding is the last thing to go in usually and Liz of course.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have had a _messenger _message from Lars (who was here at Christmas) telling me Astrid and Leon have covid, I spoke to Astrid and she sound terrible, but says Leon her son only has a sniffle and a bit of a cough. Therefore they of course won´t be at the Easter meeting which means I will be visiting them probably next month when they are well and truly recovered.

To give the full itinerary you should know it´s not possible because I change my mind every 5 minutes :laugh: What I can tell you is after the Easter meet. (These meetings are called Stammtisch Treffen if you want that explained I can tell you but later. 
*May 26th to 29th* in Jülich another FB meet.
*June 2nd to 7th* Rotenburg an der Fulda with my other forum then up again to Falkensteinsee for the Old timers meeting
on the *9th to 13th June*. 
In between these dates I will do and go wherever the fancy takes me, obviously to Heike for a day or two, probably before I go to Rotenburg. Tommy and Ramona are expecting me to visit them as well, I stayed 5 days with them last year

It´s hard to believe, I haven´t known these people for a year yet, my German doesn´t flow so well, but I do make them laugh and I get good feedback and so many of them tell me they will be happy to see me next week. If I wanted to write that on the FB forum I would need to go to Google translate and then try to check it for errors like Sie instead of du and other things that I can spot, but it often comes out a load of rubbish, they don´t ever criticise it though.

Right end of rest, must get on :grin2:
Quick addition. Thats half the year, I will come home for end of June and July then off in August to Mecklenburg and in September down to the Mosel.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope you both have a really good time Miss Rude, it's been a bit shoite for you recently and it's seems to be coming around a bit cept for the back.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> This place was recommended by one of my German Facebook friends and it looks a good place for me.


Hope that's not the South American from Algeria Jan?! He could be waiting for you!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Haha, He was a Mexican in Syria😄 no it came from one of the first friends I made who sealed our friendship by spilling 2 glasses of Ouzo over me.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

As you do!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s a standing joke with them all now Jean, I had a very small table with just one stem that stands in a Christmas tree holder, we had it between us with the drinks on and Ellie accidentally knocked the table tipping the drink my way, not once, but twice, They all laughed their heads of when I stood up with hands on hips and said `well that's a funny way to start a friendship´ and that's how the friendship began. She has a sense of humour like mine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I started off with my second wife in a similar way, we'd not spoken til then, funny how things happen, I got Liz on t'internet but the Bstd wouldn't do returns.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The day before the off :grin2:
I am so looking forward to this trip. Yesterday I wrote on my own Facebook page where friends in England, America and Australia can learn what I am up to as well as the German friends from whom I had so many responses saying they are looking forward to seeing me. 2 invitation one from Tommy and Ramona the other from Lars and Astrid, to visit them after Easter. 
I’ll probably be busy today:laugh:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Poor Jürgen, the microwave didn't work after he had done his bit so he tested everything including the microwave, then suddenly nothing worked, a fuse had blown in the house, the switch restored, and everything worked except the socket the microwave should plug into which is under the seat, he then discovered how English sockets work, with a switch and this switch was in the off position so double the work, all's well now. As my signature says, we learn something new every day. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’ve had a terrible night, hope I make it through the day on so few hours sleep.
It’s a beautiful clear morning, frost on the ground from -1° during the early hours.
The plan is to leave at 10.30 after a lazy breakfast. I am surprising myself with the ease I have been speaking German with Jürgen, not perfect, but he understands me which is all I ask for, it’s remembering to put the words in the correct order that’s difficult. 
As there are a few roadworks on the motorway above Berlin I am first taking the country route to Neuruppin then join the motorway to Ludwigslust ( love that name) pronounced as near as possible Loodvicksloost. 
I will report in when I get to Ludwigslust :grin2:.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Have a great trip Jan.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I am surprising myself with the ease I have been speaking German with Jürgen, not perfect, but he understands me which is all I ask for, *it's remembering to put the words in the correct order that's difficult. *

I spent eight years learning to play a piano Jan, and I still have difficulty playing the keys in the correct order.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have a good safe trip Gertrude, if you feel tired pull over and have a nap for 30 minutes, always works for me.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You'll only be about 5 and a half hours NE of me Jan - come on down for the daun'er!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Has she gone yet, can we talk about her > >


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a start to the trip. It’s the phone so short message. 2 roads out of the village blocked with road works so had to take the long way round.First stop no water, the new pipe came undone and I asked a lorry drivers help, he put it back on but said it’s not secure enough. Fkg TomTom Took me off the motorway that I joined At Neuruppin and took me on a 40 km. hell drive then took me round the houses or the town to get here. A young chap near me helped me out with paying for a ticket. Not a place I would want to stay for long, the camper are quiet but a boom boom noise comes from elsewhere.It is a beautiful day, hope tomorrow is the same . The Autobahn up here is 2 lane, but no where near as busy as in the south of Berlin. I have forgotten how to couple the iPad. 
More, from Sandstedt tomorrow.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now I can’t edit to copy and paste onto owners, any volunteers?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Done.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thank you Drew.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hopefully the boom boom will be only a daytime noise - else get the earplugs in!

I do think when you plan so many km in the day you WILL get annoyed by diversions and 'scenic routes'. I tend to enjoy them under the 'I haven't been this way before and probably won't again'. My husband used to say to the children "I bet nobody else from the Upper Newtownards Road has been down here before" and I still retain that sense of adventure.

Neighbours from Sézanne this morning were heading home to Le Tréport today - it took me a week to do that journey!

Hope you get the pipe fixed - does it need a.... ooh, the name escapes me... a metal ring that you tighten with a screwdriver?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Hopefully the boom boom will be only a daytime noise - else get the earplugs in!
> 
> I do think when you plan so many km in the day you WILL get annoyed by diversions and 'scenic routes'. I tend to enjoy them under the 'I haven't been this way before and probably won't again'. My husband used to say to the children "I bet nobody else from the Upper Newtownards Road has been down here before" and I still retain that sense of adventure.
> 
> ...


I'm only doing 250 about over 2 days Jean to get there, after that I can do some poodle-ing 
No not a clamp of any sort, it needs plumbers tape which I have, but no way can I do the job myself under the van, there will be people there that can. Did I say I asked a lorry driver to shove it back in.?
I've got the iPad coupled, why don't they say go to blue tooth.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Did the lorry driver get under the van to reconnect? Good for him! And good for you, for asking!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Did the lorry driver get under the van to reconnect? Good for him! And good for you, for asking!


Yes he did Jean, on his back and look to make sure it was home.

Good morning, as tired as I was sleep didn't come easy, although each time I slept it was a deep sleep, final wake 5.40 and I forgot I was not at home. Not a sound to be heard from outside.
On our last walk around 9 pm a caravan arrived in a different part of the parking area they had a dog that looked like Motley only bigger, 4 years old and very unruly, Motley told him with a gnash of his teeth he didn't like being jumped on, the dog was on a lead, but on a harness. I won't go into that 😀. We may visit the castle grounds before the off.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> Hope you get the pipe fixed - does it need a.... ooh, the name escapes me... a metal ring that you tighten with a screwdriver?


Worm drive clip Jean?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jubilee clip .


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Happy travels Jan!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Jubilee clip .


You got me thinking there Kev...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jubil...e Clip is a,solid spigot, of smaller diameter.

_"A Jubilee Clip is a genericised brand name for a worm drive hose clamp...",_


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I arrived in Sandstedt about 3pm and a good job I didn’t stop at a shop before, as soon as I got here diesel was running it of the engine, I have lost a tube off this thing, so much for my engine check last week. Not many here yet one more just arrived more tomorrow and Friday.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Jubilee clip .


That's the one! 


JanHank said:


> ... as soon as I got here diesel was running it of the engine, I have lost a tube off this thing...


Oh dear, that's not good Jan - especially with the price of diesel! Does it stop leaking when the engine is off?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Yes Jean as soon as I turn off it stops, good job I am with mechanical people.
Motley is complaining, I am now in bed, if we were at home he would be with me on the bed, no room on this one ☹
I spent an hour with the couple who have arranged the Jülich meeting, I have not met them before, very friendly, they have a huge MH with side that move out. It has all the electrical stuff but everything is bigger plus they have a dish washer and washing machine with a generator to run the essential s like air conditioning for the sake of their 2 dogs as well as for themselves


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s a sunny morning, I slept better than I have for 3 night and if it hadn’t been for my shoulders aching it Wouk
Ld have been even better 
There won’t be much of internet to talk about over the weekend, just me meeting and enjoying other peoples company so do worry if you hear nothing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Turn the phone off, enjoy the tranquilting wassaname.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad you made it without catastrophe Jan. You could try giving Motley a piece of clothing to lie on as he is used to being near your scent?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Then he would want to sleep in her laundry basket Pat.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m back on air 😊 with 12 gb for 4 weeks renewed automatically until I change it. 
No need to make a fuss Pat, he only needed a few ‘I’m very sorry’ he is now back into his Navajo routine.
My diesel leak is the filter, a new one was fetched yesterday 😫 190€ I didn’t expect to spend especially as the van had a health check before leaving home. Never mind, we are safe and sound. 
I have Roger an English man as a Neighbour, his wife died in January after a 5 year illness, we spent a couple of hours chatting yesterday evening. He has been in Germany 45 years and now he thinks in German. More people I know arrived yesterday and more will arrive today, the field is getting full.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Water fixed


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't be hard on your mechanical checker Jan. It would be impossible to check every pipe.

Worm drive clips, yes but Jubilee is one of the few worth using, unless you are prepared to have pipes coming off of course. Having had a phase of buying cheap (rubbish) ones in Chinese shops here I'm back to jubilee only.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Don't be hard on your mechanical checker Jan. It would be impossible to check every pipe.
> 
> Worm drive clips, yes but Jubilee is one of the few worth using, unless you are prepared to have pipes coming off of course. Having had a phase of buying cheap (rubbish) ones in Chinese shops here I'm back to jubilee only.


Yes Rolf used a Jubilee clip, luckily he had one unfortunately not 2 that will wait until I'm with Lars in 2 weeks.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Another one that annoys me is when you ask for Allen keys and your are offered Hex keys.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Not much going on today, it’s to cold to sit out, so most of us are in our own MH just a few sitting outside talking with blankets wrapped round them. 
I had fish and chips for lunch, bought from an Imbiss about 4 or 500 meters away, it was surprisingly very good, too much so next time I will have a child’s portion. 
Discovered I forgot the kindle cable, I have to read on the phone instead.
A group of cyclists just we past all wrapped up in warm clothes. Tomorrow summer again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Discovered I forgot the kindle cable, I have to read on the phone instead.


You had one job, load the van


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yes. Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

😝 My kindle is charging, I-Thought I had put the cable in, it was in a separate bag not in the case.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Just spent a couple of hours here, the village Easter fire, sausages and chips, bier, ice cream all on sale.
A full moon, but it isn’t pink.
I have never seen a mobile loo with this name before.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's some fire! Am I right in thinking that's pronounced sheethoose? Pity!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s just a joke obviously, but why hus and not Haus which is pronounced the same as our house I don’t know, I think someone who thought he could speak English must have made it up. 😁


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

"Honeywagon" sounds better.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Good morning, have a nice Easter Monday.
Yesterday was a lovely day, first lots of sun so everyone had a more colorful face in the evening and second the friendly way meals were shared Afternoon coffee and cake where there were enough cakes to last at least 2 days and in the evening the grills/BBQs were busy and all sorts of salads appeared, I did nothing except eat both times.
Motley has become known as the best behaved dog in the group and I have offers daily to take him off my hands. 
Thomas & Ramona came to see me yesterday afternoon as coffee and cake were being put on the adjoining tables, Ramona brought 2 trays of cakes she had made and they disappeared rapidly, Ramona is a excellent cook. I will go to them on Tuesday for a few days, they live about 30 mins from here.
The air filter will be changed today by Roger the Englishman, I think he waited until the last day to make sure I stayed here the whole weekend 😁. I’m only kidding. 
It has been a super weekend although not the same atmosphere as last year, a few different people that made it a bit different, but still just as enjoyable and friendly. 
A lot of the vans will leave today leaving a smaller family atmosphere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you're having a great time Gert.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Great news Jan. Beware of eating too many cakes you will be complaining of weight gain.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Sounds great Jan! I haven't seen an Englishman for a long time! Saw my 1st UK van yesterday in the aire but no people.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glad you're having a good time Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Easter is over and I have had a super time, got to know a few more people including Roger who fixed the new diesel filter yesterday, not sure if I said he is English. 
Most of the busses left yesterday and the rest accept one go today. I will go to Tommy and Ramona for a few days later today. 
The weather has been lovely, my face is pretty colourful, only the cold breeze reminded us it is not summer yet.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am sitting on the terrace at Tommy & Ramonas house, a gardener is busy cutting the grass he doesn’t make a lot of noise and will be busy most of the day resting only to get his battery recharged :grin2:. I must get one of these, it cuts any weeds before they have chance to flower, seed and spread that way.
A lovely morning, Mot & I have already had a 1.7 km walk, thank goodness I have the wheels with me.
My trip is nothing like Jeans, well not yet anyway, I am people visiting so not as interesting for you as Jeans historical information.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

These 2 didn’t upload on the previous post.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Tommy will take the Navajo at 8 am in the morning to his Mechanic to do the steering link and hopefully stop the squeak in the rear.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> My trip is nothing like Jeans, well not yet anyway, I am people visiting so not as interesting for you as Jeans historical information.


It's not a competition Jan! :smile2:

Your musings bring as much pleasure as Jean's I'm sure.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I watched one of those mowers this afternoon. The ground was anything but smooth n the front kept lifting well off the ground so not sure how useful it was.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Must be either a cheapie or not set up right Jean, Tommy’s does a super job and so does the one over the road from me at home. As long as in keeps most of it reasonably short while I am away I’ll have no trouble using the ride on when I’m at home.

I just watched Tommy drive the Navajo away, he’s taking it to have the steering link and squeaky springs done. After we’ve had breakfast they are off to Hamburg on the train to pick up a new car for Ramona, so I’ll be here alone until the children come home from school at 1 o’clock then we’ll play Skyjo.
It’s another sunny morning, a few white streaks up there and a bit cool at the moment, but it’s only 8.13 .


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My van is back, all done and no more screeching.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I spent a lovely afternoon with the children, we played Skyjo which they really enjoyed and then we went for a walk, Julian the oldest carried my wheels across a long grass patch and stuck his foot in a wet muddy hole, no worries the shoe will dry he said.
They wanted to know how long I was staying and when I said probably until Monday, all three in unison “ oh good” . :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Glad you're enjoying it Jan. Where do you head on Monday?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’ll show you what’s been done to me today first Jean and it cost me more than I have ever spent on a hair cut :surprise: 48.50€


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I will stay here with Tommy and family until Monday or maybe Tuesday I am waiting for the call from Marcus the meeting organiser to let me know they are ready for me to visit them. After that I’ll go to Lars and Astrid (who spent Christmas with me). Then to Warmeloh my regular stop with the horses, then more friends 45 mins from Warmeloh I can spread these visits out until 26th of May when I go to the next meeting in Jülich.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I'll show you what's been done to me today first Jean and it cost me more than I have ever spent on a hair cut :surprise: 48.50€


Silly Gerty I could have done you for less.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I'll show you what's been done to me today first Jean and it cost me more than I have ever spent on a hair cut /images/MotorhomeFacts_2014/smilies/tango_face_surprise.png 48.50€


That looks fabulous Jan! My German neighbour (the one that walks miles filling n emptying his MH) came back from the hairdresser (looking a LOT better, I have to say) which cost him €18. I told him I'd have done it for nothing.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Silly Gerty I could have done you for less.


...so could Dewhurst's! >

There's an old joke for you....


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow Jan! I love the new look  It really suites you. Always wanted sleek straight hair that I could wear like that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I was going to spend a few days with Marcus an Tanja (the organisers of the meetings) unfortunately Tanja is not well so it’s been postponed until next week. As soon as I told Tommy and Ramona they said -then you stay here with us-. :laugh: That’s when I know I am not overstaying my welcome. I may go off for a few days to Bernsteinsee 45 mins from here, depends on the weather. The wind has dropped so should feel warmer.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

The flexibility of having a MH is great!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I haven't left them, it's such a relaxing atmosphere, nobody expects anything from anyone it all runs smoothly. Ramona is always busy, at the moment baking a strawberry torte, the smell is mouthwatering. 
However this morning we were under attach, good job I have an obedient dog 😁, he's used to these creatures we have thousands at home, they had their wings spread across the pathway and hissing looking as threatening as possible, I knew what was going on, no lollipop ladies available so they had to do it themselves. 3 tiny little things emerged from the long grass and off they all toddled.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The cake Ramona made yesterday, a calorie bomb, and tastes absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do like a bit of cakey bread Gerty, looks oversweet for me type 2 though


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It was a practice run for Ramona, she will make another for one of the children‘s confirmation day in May. The inside was what I liked the best, the little pigs made from that funny icing stuff you can roll out or make into shapes was only for decoration, but no it wasn’t something you should eat a lot of Puddle so I’ll have your bit today :grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks scrumptious Jan! (just the inside tho. The kids will love the 'extra bits'!)


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Looks scrumptious Jan! (just the inside tho. The kids will love the 'extra bits'!)


The children don't like the pigs and other decorations and the eldest doesn't like the dark chocolate on the top.
The inside is as you say, scrumptious.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's making my teeth hurt just looking at it!!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My last day with this family, breakfast was team work, Mya & Julien preparing croissants, Lassa cooking bacon and scrambled egg, unfortunately he doesn’t cook the bacon long enough to make the fat crispy, Ramona cooked the rolls while Tommy and I sat and waited:grin2:.
Tomorrow I will go to my old faithful place, Warmeloh, to visit all my friends there, 153 km southwards.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Bon voyage Jan!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Enjoy the next leg Jan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here I am in Warmeloh, it’s like coming home, Motley couldn’t wait to get out to check up on all the latest readings :grin2:.
The 2 house dogs Cookie and Lilless were overjoyed to see us both.
It was a super run down I left at 11.17 and TomTom said I would be here at 12.43, if I hadn’t stopped at Lidl for a few bits I would have been here at that time.
Parked just over from the stables and surprised when I discovered I was absolutely level😁.
Everyone pleased to see me and they all say how well I look, that’s due to my new hair style and brown face. 

Diesel was 2.11€ In Schwarmstedt where I am now more or less, it was 2.08€. Price goes up and down all day long.

My Ferrari has already taken me 4.9 km today, I am so glad I bought it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So glad that you're have a super time old girl, I envy you being able to do it alone, I know it isn't for me, nor is visiting people.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> My Ferrari has already taken me 4.9 km today, I am so glad I bought it.


That's fantastic Jan - a little help means all your other bits will stay supple n healthy!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You’d be surprised what you can do when you have to Puddle, 3 years ago it never crossed my mind I would be doing this alone or that I would belong to German forums and making real friendships with the members, not just forum friends like you and the others. As I was told by a few people on here I have started making new memories even though he is never far away, for instance he loved it here amongst the horses, it upset him immensely when the doctor told him he should stop helping with the mucking out when he started the blood thinner tablets, just in case he was kicked. I just talk to the horses, there are a few that are very affectionate and push their heads against my hands to have heir faces rubbed.
I spent the evening with Christel watching Inspector Barnaby, in German 😀.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Sitting on my Ferrari at the top of the road (with my coat on because the wind is cold) just heard my first cuckoo of the year.😀 summer weather won’t be long now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spent the afternoon trying to plan my route to Jülich from here, I will leave either Sunday or Monday which gives me just over 2 weeks to travel what would be 352 km if I went by the Autobahn.
I wish I had put the old road map in that Hans and I used when we came for holidays from England, he marked all the roads we travelled and the places we stayed either in b&b in the 1980is or with caravan after 2000. That was before we knew what a TomTom was and we travelled with just a road map, how the heck did we do that I ask myself now. 

Here is my parking place for this week, the trees look beautiful, before I left home there were only tight leaf buds on trees, now they are almost fully clothed. 

One tree near the van, I don’t think it’s visible on the photo, but it tells me this Sunday is Mother’s Day in Germany because it is in flower, lilac, when Hans was a boy he would cut his Mother a bunch for Mother’s Day he told me. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spent the afternoon trying to plan my route to Jülich from here, I will leave either Sunday or Monday which gives me just over 2 weeks to travel what would be 352 km if I went by the Autobahn.
I wish I had put the old road map in that Hans and I used when we came for holidays from England, he marked all the roads we travelled and the places we stayed either in b&b in the 1980is or with caravan after 2000. That was before we knew what a TomTom was and we travelled with just a road map, how the heck did we do that I ask myself now. 

Here is my parking place for this week, the trees look beautiful, before I left home there were only tight leaf buds on trees, now they are almost fully clothed. 

One tree near the van, I don’t think it’s visible on the photo, but it tells me this Sunday is Mother’s Day in Germany because it is in flower, lilac, when Hans was a boy he would cut his Mother a bunch for Mother’s Day he told me. :grin2:
The green thing next to me is used as an office when they have horse activities here.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How do you plan stopping points Jan - do you use apps? I use Campercontact, park4night, CampingCarParks, and occasionally ACSI.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That is what I will do Jean, first I must have some idea which direction to point the van😁 my geography of this side of Germany is not good so studying the map is a must before I start to roll. It’s a great pity I didn’t think to put the old 1980 is and 90is road atlases in.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I wondered why I was hanging onto all mine Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I wondered why I was hanging onto all mine Jan.
> 
> Ray.


The maps we used to have were Aral, just a nice size, we bought an ADAC big heavy thing, that soon got left at home :grin2:.
The one I have now is a bit too small and doesn't include small villages like Warmeloh. It has very few roads I have marked in it because I have been using mostly motorways and not many minor roads. I have to practice using the paper map again as well. What this one is gathering is a lot of markers sticking out of the top telling me which page the places I want are.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

How did we ever manage before this sticky markers!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have a map of our travels through France, Spain and Portugal. We copied the idea off a fellow traveller who kindly gave us tips on good places to stop over. It is such a lovely thing to look at with a wiggly line all over the place.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, like this but sadly I binned then next one.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, what amazing travels Ray!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We still have a 09 Morrisons atlas somewhere has all our early POIs marked on it with tabs on each page.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Wow, what amazing travels Ray!


Thats when I started writing about our experiences touring the states in our RV Jean. The 90 pages on my website www.raynipper.com 
Initially it was to advise others who might want to do same and how to register, insure, license, store, etc.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I still have a box full of all Don Madges maps and travel books he gave me. Wonderful stuff. He highlighted many routes and stop overs all over Europe on them.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Yes, like this but sadly I binned then next one.
> 
> Ray.


Ray - any chance you could email me a copy of that picture? I'll drop you a PM with my email aaddress


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Amazing Ray but you still have the memories


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s good to know the army here is on it’s toes, a few of these passed by this morning on Maneuvers from Bergen in the Lüneburg Heide back to their base a few villages away.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Thats when I started writing about our experiences touring the states in our RV Jean. The 90 pages on my website www.raynipper.com
> Initially it was to advise others who might want to do same and how to register, insure, license, store, etc.
> 
> Ray.


Oh I don't know if I'll have time to read all that Ray


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh I don't know if I'll have time to read all that Ray


Very good - touché :grin2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Oh I don't know if I'll have time to read all that Ray


You might if you were off to the states looking to buy an RV Kev.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Getting ready for the off, tomorrow I will say Farewell to Warmeloh after a weeks stay. It’s been another week of being fed and watered, the only thing I have used from the fridge has been milk in my morning cuppa for the past 3 weeks, it is going to be a challenge remembering to feed myself. 
All the usual things to empty and fill today with one extra chore, washing the dust off the van. The soil here is sandy, no rain for weeks, cars turn here when they come to their horses so the dust flies and I’m next to the turning point, I could have parked further down the road, but then no leclic and further from the house. Yesterday 2 rain showers made what was already dirty windows into filthy dirty windows. A spray over with the pressure house will soon get rid of the dust as it always does after being here.
Motley will miss his freedom when we move on, he is allowed to wander and chat with people and dogs. We are in hunting country and the tick and flea tablet is working very well, if they bite him they die.
I have decided to take it slow down 2 Jülich, traveling no more than an hour or so each day and staying more than a day in nice places, I have over 2 weeks to explore Nordrhein-Westfalen so should know it quite well at the end of that time.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> You might if you were off to the states looking to buy an RV Kev.
> 
> Ray.


I bow to your superior knowledge Ray, but I doubt that would ever happen, but if I were to win the lotto big enough I'd love to go over to Moab and similar places, but I'd have thought both the RVs and the way they are sold will have changed since then.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Have my travels been highjacked ☹


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> Getting ready for the off, tomorrow I will say Farewell to Warmeloh after a weeks stay. It's been another week of being fed and watered, the only thing I have used from the fridge has been milk in my morning cuppa for the past 3 weeks, it is going to be a challenge remembering to feed myself��.
> All the usual things to empty and fill today with one extra chore, washing the dust off the van. The soil here is sandy, no rain for weeks, cars turn here when they come to their horses so the dust flies and I'm next to the turning point, I could have parked further down the road, but then no leclic and further from the house. Yesterday 2 rain showers made what was already dirty windows into filthy dirty windows. A spray over with the pressure house will soon get rid of the dust as it always does after being here.
> Motley will miss his freedom when we move on, he is allowed to wander and chat with people and dogs. We are in hunting country and the tick and flea tablet is working very well, if they bite him they die.
> I have decided to take it slow down 2 Jülich, traveling no more than an hour or so each day and staying more than a day in nice places, I have over 2 weeks to explore Nordrhein-Westfalen so should know it quite well at the end of that time.


Watch out Jan or Jean will have you washing her MH too :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet hers isn’t as dirty as mine. 
I may change my mind about going tomorrow, 2 of Christel’s children that I would like to see are coming today so chores can wait until tomorrow and if I feel too worn out I’ll go on Tuesday.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I bow to your superior knowledge Ray, but I doubt that would ever happen, but if I were to win the lotto big enough I'd love to go over to Moab and similar places, but I'd have thought both the RVs and the way they are sold will have changed since then.


Moab and all the Utah state parks nearby are very RV friendly and accessible. Well worth a visit even by car.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I watch an offroad rescue channel that's based in Moab, he's fascinating to watch what he does with an old 80s pickup, seriously modified.

I found you short vid as your time is so limited


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Oh dear oh deardear dear. Looks as if I will be here for a few more days, the 2 men of the house have tested positive, us 3 girls negative this morning, but as it can take a few days to show I am staying at least another Day to make sure the next test is also negative. They are lucky enough to have an official test Center worker who keeps her horse here and she tested us yesterday and today.
It has turned very warm, just like summer.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gosh, I hope all will be OK Jan. Fingers crossed the rest of you stay negative. Is it 3 negatives in a row before you can assume you're OK? Does Germany not have LFTs for the population?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hear hear - fingers crossed I hope you stay negative too. Hopefully you will and I guess they are isolating now?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Gosh, I hope all will be OK Jan. Fingers crossed the rest of you stay negative. Is it 3 negatives in a row before you can assume you're OK? Does Germany not have LFTs for the population?


Explanation needed there Jean, meaning what? LFT entails a blood test.

We are having the normal test taken from the nose.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Explanation needed there Jean, meaning what? LFT entails a blood test.
> 
> We are having the normal test taken from the nose.


I think the lateral flow tests are the ones you stick up your nose and the back of your throat that you do at home. When Michelle got it a few months back it was the first time we used them. She kept testing positive for a good couple of weeks but despite me having the same symptoms but no cough all four tests I took were negative so I dont know how reliable they are. Probably I had my own version of Covid Ebola I reckon that the tests dont pick up.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Maybe you didn’t shove it up your nose fat enough, she nearly tickled my tonsils this morning, not at all pleasant


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Explanation needed there Jean, meaning what? LFT entails a blood test.
> 
> We are having the normal test taken from the nose.


No, as Barry says, LFT (lateral flow test) is the one where you swab the back of the throat and THEN the nose (maybe that was your problem Barry?!?) - altho the more recent ones in UK are nose only. But Tim Spector of the Zoe Covid symptoms app encourages you to swab both anyway - he must think that's more likely to be accurate.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Left Althof at 1030 this morning after being tested negative again, arrived Sulingen, very pleasant Stellplatz, just before noon after doing a bit of shopping. A lovely green and yellow drive. What a difference 4 weeks makes to the scenery, no more brown earth and the trees are all fresh green, candles on the chestnut trees and blossom on the hawthorn, they weren’t even in leaf when I left home. 
I will probably stay here until Wednesday if it stays this peaceful. Motley of course has already made a good impression. 🐈


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pictures


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

After 4 rain free weeks it’s raining quite steadily. I hope it’s also raining in Warmeloh, they have wanted rain for ages.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am still corona free so imagine it missed me.
After a very quiet night, this morning I thought there was an animal snoring on the roof, discovered it was next doors coffee pot bubbling.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We took our hob top percolator with us on this last trip, but I think I'm going to put it and the grinder on Ebay, we only used it once as we're not even in the van most of the day now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We have walked round half the lake this morning, I found another footpath to it and we saw a pair of Canada geese with their 7 babies. It’s a beautiful lake, in 2 halves separated by a wooden pedestrian bridge. 
It’s very friendly here, everyone says Guten Tag and cyclists say thank you when you move to the side of the path. I met 2 youngsters, not much older than 16, the girl is Ukrainian the boy from Iraq. He is here living with his brother and she with some family member. He spoke English and German, she a bit of both, but didn’t say much in either language, but like me, she smiled a lot.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks lovely there Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now that’s what I call good manners from a fellow Motorhome owner, he drove in, parked covering 4 spaces because he has to park that way being so long, got out and came to ask everyone if he disturbed anyone.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, theres always one.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I thought it very good that he bothered to ask. Anyway it’s a 10 meter long 30 years old Niesmann&Bischoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

There was a good bit of rain in the night which didn’t help my sleep. I thought after walking 5 km. yesterday I would have slept like a baby, but I slept like a guard dog and was awake more than half the time.
I haven’t decided will I stay or will I go today yet as I still feel fine. 
It’s very breezy, sun is out, but it say cloudy today and looks the same everywhere where I want to go.
Coffee pot is out next door 😁


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So I GOed. Here I am at Dümmersee on a 3€ Stellplatz which includes electricity, at the moment I’m not plugged in.
It is a huge lake, there is a Sailing school here, but I won’t bother with that >.
We are behind 2 restaurants, I imagine they get enough custom from the campers to cover costs. The couple who were next 
to me in Sulingen are opposite me, they recommended the place along with another couple who were there, that coupled stayed in Sulingen and when I left they were alone.
It’s a hot when the sun is out, cool when it goes in day, but the birds sing all the time.
I’ll stay here until Monday. Photos have to come separately because the iPad hasn’t picked them up yet so they will come from the phone ☎


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you feeling okay Gerty and How's the pup doing?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m fine thanks Daisy and Motley is settling down in his new home for a few days, unfortunately I have to keep him on line by the van because there are 3 little dogs opposite who he would like to visit, but they are 3 yappey little dogs, he has no idea he is restricted, just lying there as he usually does.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m having picture bovver, they are not loading on the phone and haven’t yet arrived on the iPad.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

More pics, of the lake this time it’s a massive lake, 13.5 square kilometres.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Nothing to tell except I am fine and the night was very quiet, I know I was awake most of it, what’s the situation with the moon I wonder 🙁


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

JanHank said:


> I'm fine thanks Daisy and Motley is settling down in his new home for a few days, unfortunately I have to keep him on line by the van because there are 3 little dogs opposite who he would like to visit, but they are 3 yappey little dogs, he has no idea he is restricted, just lying there as he usually does.


It won't happen with Motley but any other dog would just take that table with him!

I use an earplug in the ear that doesn't touch the pillow and the rain doesn't keep me awake. I've probably mentioned that already.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Reporting in, until now I’ve not been able to get the internet, I am fine hopefully I will stay so as it’s 5 days since I left the Covid behind.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Lets hope so me old duck.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m still Ok, internet is not, 2 days without, but it worked for WhatsApp. 
Motley is very popular on the Stellplatz, yesterday two of the men in vans opposite tried playing football with him, it’s so funny because he keeps checking with me to make sure it alright. It will be on the video I’ll do when I get home. The couple opposite keep calling him over to sit with them. 
It’s summer weather. Tomorrow I will move on, I’ve found a Free Stellplatz at a Zoo so will check that out first. This costs 3€ a night with electricity thrown in. I haven’t cooked a meal the 3 days I have been here, the restaurant is only 100 yards away so I bring it here to eat and it’s tasty food. 
The Stellplatz is full, but most people are out on their bikes each day cycling round the lake, there were hundreds of cyclist yesterday, lots of groups as well as individual riders, but they are mostly polite and say thank you when I stand aside with Motley.
The exercise is on the long yellow line with a treat bag on another line and they are supposed to run after it. 

How not to treat a dog, here is one of 2 yapping dogs, this is all the exercise they get other than jumping about in a Charisma Motorhomes, I wrote that two days ago, they left yesterday. Took ages for he photo to load so won’t try anymore until the service is better.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Now all the weekend visitors have gone I have internet again. 
It’s been a beautiful day, with loads of cyclists and pedestrians on the paths I walk with Motley, I knew that would be the case so we walked early, before 10 am which is early for us. The rest of the day I’ve been reading and chatting with the others.
I bought home videos with me and tonight I watched a wonderful 1994 with our 2 white GSDs, what a super pair they were, very entertaining, I don’t think too many dog pairs have as much fun as those two.
Tomorrow I will go on to Rheine Naturzoo where there is a free Stellplatz, if it do suit we’ll try somewhere else. No photo today, I’m taking video now to put on YouTube when I am home.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

That should have said if it doesn’t suit and I can’t find an edit on the phone


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It didn’t suit so we are now further south on the Sport center in Altenberg. Plenty of space, free, free WiFi 50c for 80 Ltr water. It feels thundery 25c today. 
I’ll find another place tomorrow unless this has other attractions I can’t see.
Before I left one of the men cleaned my windscreen for me.
I told him most people I meet are very helpful, he said that’s because I talk and laugh with people, if I kept to myself I probably wouldn’t get help.
I have an Oldie and a Self made as Neighbours.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What shouldn’t I use when it says the WiFi is not secure?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What shouldn't I use when it says the WiFi is not secure?


Who says its not secure? I shouldnt worry about it. Doesnt look like the sort of place that will be full of hackers but dont do any online banking etc on it.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Who says its not secure? I shouldnt worry about it. Doesnt look like the sort of place that will be full of hackers but dont do any online banking etc on it.


The banking and things like Amazon I don't use when I'm away anyway. It just said and I guess it might be Apple who say it's not secure.
Thanks for the reply Barry.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Lucky I have free WiFi because yesterday there was an update for the phone so I took advantage.
A rude awakening this morning at 6.45am, they emptied the glass containers, 3 of them. It didn’t actually wake me because I was awake as I have been most of the night. Looks nice out, but forecast says cloudy after 10 am. 
This is where I stand. Not a sound all night until the glass man cometh.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It is a particularly obtrusive sound that one isn't it Jan. I know what you mean - it has happened near us several times over the years and, is as you say, very much a rude awakening!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> It didn't suit so we are now further south on the Sport center in Altenberg. Plenty of space, free, free WiFi 50c for 80 Ltr water. It feels thundery 25c today.
> I'll find another place tomorrow unless this has other attractions I can't see.
> Before I left one of the men cleaned my windscreen for me.
> I told him most people I meet are very helpful, he said that's because I talk and laugh with people, if I kept to myself I probably wouldn't get help.
> I have an Oldie and a Self made as Neighbours.


The oldie looks like a Japanese import except its left hand drive not a European model I don't think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Lucky I have free WiFi because yesterday there was an update for the phone so I took advantage.
> A rude awakening this morning at 6.45am, they emptied the glass containers, 3 of them. It didn't actually wake me because I was awake as I have been most of the night. Looks nice out, but forecast says cloudy after 10 am.
> This is where I stand. Not a sound all night until the glass man cometh.


I would say that was not the best way to park Gert, if there had been a problem in the middle of the night it would have been more difficult to get out, I always park with a fast exit in mind.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The oldie looks like a Japanese import except its left hand drive not a European model I don't think.


I haven't seen the occupant or ants yet, but it's very neglected and would look so much nicer with a good clean all round.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I would say that was not the best way to park Gert, if there had been a problem in the middle of the night it would have been more difficult to get out, I always park with a fast exit in mind.


Thanks for the tip Puddle, however there's enough room for me to turn in one go. I like the door to be away from the road and the other side is for cars in the daytime, not many cars are here, but there's usually one who would tell you that side is not for motorhomes. I will however keep your suggestion in mind for the duty. 😊 I also prefer not to look at other peoples front windows as I would because all the MH here are made inside out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I haven't seen the occupant or ants yet, but it's very neglected and would look so much nicer with a good clean all round.


Ants, bloody ants who mentioned ants


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ants, bloody ants who mentioned ants


Me - I've just left Le Someil and that was where, a few years ago, and after having had ants in the van for quite a few days, I woke very suddenly in the night with an ant running round the rim of my nostril!!! I can't describe how revolting that felt! Next morning the search for those ant traps became very serious and I was on my bike to the nearest bricolage - successfully I'm glad to say. I still shiver when I think about it!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Occupant or occupANTs. :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are sitting at the edge of the forest in the shade, it’s a warm one. A pity I can’t get you with the free WiFi at the van. 
Motley has said hello to another free running dog who we met yesterday I had a chat in English with the young lady owner.
The phone is typing a lot of rubbish I have to keep deleting so will give up.

I have already guessed one reply I’ll probably get.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have no idea what you mine mean, casting spershuns around like that.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m here with 4 men > one has just arrived so he my not be alone.

Alfredo is Austrian and he has a special web site for Stellplatz in Europe, a friendly chap and I can even understand most of his strong accented German. A new van has arrived from Holland, he speaks English, there are 2 men. I could have some fun if We were all 30 years younger>. 

Motley met 2 friendly dogs this morning.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spot me if you can :smile2:

http://www.stellplatz-stellplaetze.com/WohnmobilstellplatzAltenberge.htm


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Spot me if you can :smile2:
> 
> http://www.stellplatz-stellplaetze.com/WohnmobilstellplatzAltenberge.htm


Gotcha :grin2::grin2::grin2::grin2:
Your long haired 4 legged friend gave you away.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It’s unbelievable the kindness of people I am meeting, this Mot I said goodbye to Alfredo, as I was getting ready he said ‚‘give me your cassette I’ll empty it‘. Then he came with me to fill with fresh water and as I couldn’t get to the grey water as it’s built for LHD he guided me over the rain drain. 
At the moment I’m harbinger a rest at a Stellplatz 70 km further South, but I will drive further because this is not a place for Motley.
This is Alfredo


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am in a lovely carpark next to a lake and I don’t know where I am, I tried 2 Stellplätze they were both crap, no good for us, so picked a name off the map put it into TomTom and drove, saw a P so turned off and a few hundred meters later found this lovely sheltered by young trees car park next to a lake. 
5 mins after we arrived it started to spit with rain, 3 minutes later the heavens opened and the loudest claps of thunder I have ever heard, so loud the sound rebounded off the van is the only way to describe it. Made me jump but I immediately laughed to reassure my little chap all was well, it did it 3 times More and then flew away to some other spot.
Parked right at the end were 2 cars a young woman in one and what looked like Someone old enough to be her father in the other, stood between the cars clinging to each other then went in his car during the storm, got out after the storm and repeated the process, bet they were up to no good. They’ve gone now and it’s started raining again and stopped again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You should know better than to be out dogging during daylight hours Gertrude.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today I have driven 171 km. I didn’t intend to and I still haven’t found a suitable Stellplatz, but another nice car park at the Otterzoo which is closed until June. When the cars with the visitors to the lake have gone it will be just me. I hope I’ll sleep well tonight 😴. 

I am at Krickerbecker See. At the moment a noise that cannot be avoided it seems, boys down the other end with very loud speakers and a boom boom boom, but it’s been turned down now.

I went for 2 days without my support stockings and just had shortie socks, bad move, both my ankles were very swollen this morning, normally it’s only the left one and after I have slept it normally goes back to the normal size, but not this morning. I am beginning to fall to pieces. :frown2:

The boom boomers have gone.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear your sleep is not good and your legs are giving you trouble.
On the sleep front, considering the amount of anxiety I am feeling, I am sleeping very well (for me!) several nights per week, lately, I have slept for seven hours. Last night it was six  The only thing I have changed recently is having reflexology. Of course I have been working on my sleep for years and have made lots of changes to my life to try to improve it. I think it is a combination of all of them that is working.

Hope you have a better night tonight


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I try not to be too concerned with not sleeping, I feel it only makes it worse, last two nights were reasonable but I'm still getting up when it gets light, I tried a mask last night but was wide awake at 6.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I obviously didn’t press the reply button this morning. I’m on another car park with a few more vans, it is only a car park, but not many cars here, they are 150 meters away on last nights place. The council controller was here this morning when we were back from our walk, I spoke to him very nicely asked where we should pay as nobody knew, as it’s not a Stellplatz there is no charge for parking, but officially only one nights stay, no chairs or table out, however they are very relaxed about it and I can stay and have a table and chair out. Won’t be doing that now as soon after he had gone there was a thunderstorm, it is just about finished now.

I keep getting s notice on the phone —this accessory may not be supported— whatever that may mean.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Quite right not to worry about your sleep Jan. It does make it worse. We just have to thank the Lord that we do not have to go to work!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

GPS prescribe a sleep app now, apparently it’s quite successful.

Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Quite right not to worry about your sleep Jan. It does make it worse. We just have to thank the Lord that we do not have to go to work!


We've had so many discussions about sleep or not, let's not turn this into another.
It's still raining so looks as if my nice holiday weather has come to the end, it looks the same at Home as well if it has then plans will need to be changed because wet weather is not my idea of motorhome weather.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We had a 4km walk this afternoon, met a crowd of young men, none older than 18 I would think, they thought it cool I am English, most of them spoke English, they asked if I knew where a camping place was and of course I don’t, we said a few more words and off they went and a bit further on the big box one of them was carrying was turned on. A bit further on they stopped and I caught up with them, Now I have a question for you, I had their attention immediately, ‘Why do you come to a lovely place like this with a beautiful lake birds singing and drown them out with that thing?’ They are a different generation they said bla bla, ‘And how many of your generation are walking or cycling here’ I then gave them a little lecture about not being the only people on this earth and to consider others etc etc. I left them on a friendly note and as far as I walked I didn’t here the din again. 
On this same walk yesterday I met a hobby photographer, we had a long conversation, when I had been back from the walk today for 15 mins or so a cyclist came along and rang his bell outside my door, he had seen my Ferrari outside and then my white hair through the window so knew it was me. Again we had a chat and he gave me a place to visit on my way to Jülich on Monday or Tuesday whenever I decide to go. I think I’m chatting to more men than I did when I was single. Oh I am single again😀 but all these men are either married or too young, I’m still waiting for my millionaire.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is Anka, a lovely young woman who is on her first try weekend, she speaks English. Loved Motley and we went for a walk together hoped to watch a sunset but it didn’t turn into a nice one after all.
She sat with me for 20 mins tonight to say goodbye and then wanted a hug before she left.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have Migrated :grin2: to Jülich. OMG what a journey, 71 km turned into 81, TomTom took me into the middle of a huge Shopping Center with a GPS the internet had given me for a quiet stellplatz. I checked the GPS and I had put it in correctly. I then tried another at a farm, but nobody to ask where it was and by this time I was fed up so came to Jülich. Free WiFi :grin2: but it is not my idea of a nice place, I could be wrong, but looking from the van it is the middle of the city, not too far from a motorway, no convenient nice place to walk Motley that I can see. It’s been raining so haven’t haha proper butches yet. It is a very big area.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I have Migrated :grin2: to Jülich. OMG what a journey, 71 km turned into 81, TomTom took me into the middle of a huge Shopping Center with a GPS the internet had given me for a quiet stellplatz. I checked the GPS and I had put it in correctly. I then tried another at a farm, but nobody to ask where it was and by this time I was fed up so came to Jülich. Free WiFi :grin2: but it is not my idea of a nice place, I could be wrong, but looking from the van it is the middle of the city, not too far from a motorway, no convenient nice place to walk Motley that I can see. It's been raining so haven't haha proper butches yet. It is a very big area.


Bound to get a Sat Nav disaster at some point on any trip and of course somewhere you end up that just doesnt meet expectations. I always try to have a plan B and C just in case.

Just been planning the first week of our trip which of course has been delayed as always. My Sat Nav is probably getting on for ten years old now I bet. Never updated the maps. Ill probably just use google maps on the bike or Maps.me.

Move on if you are not happy I say!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Bound to get a Sat Nav disaster at some point on any trip and of course somewhere you end up that just doesnt meet expectations. I always try to have a plan B and C just in case.
> 
> Just been planning the first week of our trip which of course has been delayed as always. My Sat Nav is probably getting on for ten years old now I bet. Never updated the maps. Ill probably just use google maps on the bike or Maps.me.
> 
> Move on if you are not happy I say!


Well yet another little hitch that was soon recommended, I told you Alfredo had filled the water, guess what he forgot, the adaptor, left on the tap for someone else to have 🙁. I soon found a very pleasant couple, firs5 sh3 showed me where to fill and empty, then I had to go back to them and ask nicely if I could borrow their tap adaptor and why. I will ask one of the gang to bring me a new one at the weekend. I think there are a few walks so probably stick to my plan.

This is the third place I have stopped and shortly after stopping a thunder storm. By the way, this also says it's not a secure connection, but as I'm only using it for forums etc I'm not worried. The only thing I am short of now is cash, but they take my card here so no worries, the bank will pay :grin2:
Today there's plenty of space here, it is a huge area and I will probably forget I wasn't keep when I arrived tireD and a bit miffed.
Sitting typing this with the rain playing on the roof and no other sound as the thunder seems to have cleared off so all I hear is the rain.
I have now committed myself, I have paid :laugh:

All this space and there is also a parcelled place that's almost full.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looks alright Jan really. Loads of space for Motley at least and not crammed in.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

At last I have found my thread. We had a walk this morning 3.5 km I kept Motley on his lead because there are so many cyclists, but he’s getting used to the idea and so am I.
Last night Solange ( that a girls name, pronounced as if it’s French) and Guido the arrangers of the gathering, invited me to go for a meal at a nearby restaurant, it was a bit further than they thought so as I didn’t have the Ferrari I had to hold on to their arms. There were a lot of oldish men sitting at an outside table and as we came along they were all laughing, one of them had apparently said ‘look Mum has to help the kids along’ 😁. All these elderly men were tennis players, the restaurant was next to several tennis courts.
It was too cool to sit outside so the occupants of the 3 vans here went into Guidos 12 meter long with slide out RV or as they are called here either bus or ship. It got a bit boring for me when the men started talking about what they had done to there vehicles, but it’s good practice to listen.
More people will be arriving this afternoon.
Guido plonked the hat on my head and took this photo and sent to me, the others I took.
First couple Solange and Guido the organise.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

BBQ again tonight, I had a chicken breast, I don’t need to have anything else, there are so many different salads passed round.
We‘ve come in and left about a dozen people chatting and drinking various alcoholic things sitting around the table, it’s too cold and windy for me and most of the others to be out there. 
Motley (and me) had our photo on the forum today, I was combing him and then cleaned his teeth, Guido took photos, put them on Facebook with the words ‘After breakfast we all have to have our teeth cleaned by Janet of course, with the same brush, I’m next on the table,—— or words to that effect. He added 3 photos that I can’t show you. 
I had 2 more people today who want to take him home with them. 
It’s going to be a lot cooler over the weekend, but without the wind it will probably be more pleasant.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Very warm day yesterday when the sun was out, as soon as it was behind clouds it was cool, all the women were taking jackets off and putting them on during the afternoon.
We walked into Jülich yesterday, to get cash, I paid 4.99€ for the honour, but I won’t need to get anymore this trip I hope.
I did something I have always said I will never do, I left Motley outside tied to the Ferrari while I went into a butchers shop and then a bakers, but I was only 3 meters away from him and could see him all the time, you would have thought it was a daily habit if you saw him, he didn’t take his eyes off me, I know this because someone from the group happened to be sitting on a bench nearby and saw him unknown to me until I got back to the vans and was told as I have been for about a hundred times what a super little chap he is.
Last night we all went for a meal together, I don’t know exactly how many of us, but over 20. I made the mistake of taking Motley as we thought we would sit outside, but it suddenly turned a lot cooler at 6.30 so it was inside and even I didn’t like the noise of so many people talking at once. It was an experience for him, but I won’t do it again. He has had so many new experiences this trip.
At 9am I’m joining 3 other women to do some exercises, I’ll let you know how that goes later.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Crinkly chips and salad Jan. Very healthy.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I had schnitzel without sauce to go with the chips and salad, it was so big I couldn’t eat it all so guess who finished the schnitzel 🐕.

Exercises will be repeated tomorrow morning, all done with either sitting in or holding on to a chair, good fun when your with others, mind you the other are 20 years younger than me.
This is the weirdest weather, I had breakfast outside this morning, nice and warm when I started, but by the time I’d finished I wished I had had stayed inside.
Most of the others have gone for a walk into town, I’m not doing it again today we’ll go somewhere different as we do every day.
Table Tennis must be very popular here in Jülich, these were on our walk into town.


theres a nice river here as well.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

You'll soon get rid of the schnitzel with your walking n exercising Jan - good on you!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I’ve been here with Heike and Jürgen (who came home from my place last Thursday after spending 7 weeks there when he intended only 4 😁)
I will leave for Rotenburg on Thursday.
The other water pipe became loose on my way here from Jülich and I lost a hole tank full 🙁 I paid 1€ for that water 😡. Jürgen fixed the pipe today.
This evening I had a surprise text message from the young woman I met in krickenbecker See (for those who don’t know a See is a Lake) 2 weeks ago with the tent on top of the car, saying she hoped we were having a nice time and are well and hopes we will see each other again.
I am meeting some really super people, almost all the people I met last weekend in Jülich have requester friendship on Facebook. The weekend iwas super, everyone got on well together and another will be planned for next year, they reckon I’ll be there 😁.
If I could make this card reader work on my iPad I would have made a YouTube video of what went on, but even though I have the Apple Card reader I can’t get it to show what’s on the card so it will have to wait until I am home next month.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I reckon a dog is a really great icebreaker. My husband used to wander the village with our Suzie n chat with all the young Mums and their little ones. Once Suzie had gone he said you'd think he'd changed into a paedophile overnight - nobody wanted to spend the time of day with him!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> I reckon a dog is a really great icebreaker. My husband used to wander the village with our Suzie n chat with all the young Mums and their little ones. Once Suzie had gone he said you'd think he'd changed into a paedophile overnight - nobody wanted to spend the time of day with him!


That's just sad Jean, poor chap must have felt awful


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, but our society is very distrustful, sometimes with good reason.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jiwawa said:


> I reckon a dog is a really great icebreaker. My husband used to wander the village with our Suzie n chat with all the young Mums and their little ones. Once Suzie had gone he said you'd think he'd changed into a paedophile overnight - nobody wanted to spend the time of day with him!


I used to a a Staffie called Suzi. A very intelligent and well mannered dog she was too.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

When we were being posh we'd refer to her as Suzie Wong, Empress of Hong Kong!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

jiwawa said:


> I reckon a dog is a really great icebreaker. My husband used to wander the village with our Suzie n chat with all the young Mums and their little ones. Once Suzie had gone he said you'd think he'd changed into a paedophile overnight - nobody wanted to spend the time of day with him!


Agreed,a dog breaks the ice, instantly, and two dog owners who have never met before will stop and compare experiences.

It is a sad reflection on society that the animals allow such an interchange, but is probably a reflection of how communities have changed; we used to know virtually everyone in our SE London Street, not just “borrowing a cup of sugar” in the shortages after the war, but the children played together, outside and in the street.

Sadly that cannot happen now as the number of cars has increased beyond comprehension- no-one could have foreseen that. The development of TV and more latterly the internet and electronic games machines has reduced the need for such involvement.

We cannot say which is/was better, it is just how society and life has evolved. In the 50’s we could only use the locality for our entertainment; cars were few,TV rare and not an all day commodity.

But dogs lower the barriers, thank heavens.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I think models found a new home


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He cried for 2 days on and off, he has now stopped crying, allowing Heike to comb him and clean his teeth just like I do. They will not let him off the lead yet though as they are afraid he might try to find me, but they take him for many walks long and short and he never tires Heike said. Today he went with Heike be her girlfriend on there weekly walk which will be several kilometers and still wanted to play with Jürgen when he got back home.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

He's looking well-settled - that'll be a load off your mind.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My preparation to go home in a week will start to day. I have forgotten the name of the glider airport I have stopped at twice near Jena and cannot remember where I got it from or how to get there, just hope the last receipt is in the van. 
Jürgen did a good cleaning job inside so an overnight stay is possible, but without gas, to be on the safe side, so no hot water or fridge or cooking, proper old fashioned camping, I think we will survive one night.
I saw the Neighbour next door yesterday, I didn’t know just how loud Motley had howled, she heard him in her house for the first few days I was in hospital, poor little thing. Although he is now very attached to Jürgen he is still my dog and looks at me for approval to go for a walk with him ☺
I’m really looking forward to getting home to my house and big garden and ‘if only they could talk’ I bet Motley would say the same. I know exactly what he will do when he gets there, a roll in the garden and then nose down to see if there have been any visitors while he’s been away.
I am not worried if I can’t get the van fixed quickly, I had some good happy weeks away and I can reminisce for some time on those 6 of 7 weeks, photos to sort and videos to copy, catch up with my friends at home and the rest of the summer to enjoy.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have found the place from the photos I took last year, Schöngleina 330 km from here 328 km from home, so just half way.

Tomorrow Jürgen is coming on a test drive for a few km. to satisfy us both that all goes as it should.
The mains electricity is good to use, he tried that when cleaning with the main vacuum cleaner, the hab batteries are also full and solar panel doing it’s job. There has been a LOT of sun all this month and no sign of it giving up, 29°c today so just about bearable, but of course I still have to keep my arm covered which is a bit of bovver when I walk out In the sun. However the redness is gradually going, I can use my hand almost as normal, just have to be careful how and where on the hand I pick things up.
I am so pleased with my new hairstyle, hardly needed a comb this morning 🧓


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

All sounding very positive Jan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Only 2 more nights in this house, one night in the van and we will be home 👏. 

Jürgen went yesterday morning in his old 20+ year old Mercedes, it took 7 hours. He sent me photos on WhatsApp of my space, the grass has been kept cut by Marko and all looks well. 

We leave Wednesday morning, doesn’t have to be terribly early as we will stop overnight near Jena. It took Heike 3.5 hours to get home from there yesterday driving straight through after a weekend with her family so I expect to take about 4.5 hours in the van as there will be lorries to contend with, Sundays there aren’t many.

Theres going to be a big difference in temperature as we travel, here is in the low 20is for a few days, at home in the mid 30is according to the forecast.

My space.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That'll be a load off your mind Jan that you don't have to face a jungle!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

My bags are packed I’m ready to Go, but not on a jet plane, even though today we are going to an airport for small planes😆.
Breakfast to swallow, last minute things to put in which isn’t much, we have to take food to last until tomorrow, it’s all cooked and to be eaten cold.
The sky is overcast and it won’t be hot today from here to home the forecast says.
Tomorrow afternoon we will be home.
I am eternally grateful to my two kids for looking after me so well, but it is time to go home now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Arrived at the overnight stop. Nice breeze up here.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Safe travels Jan (and Heike) - did you find the driving OK for your hand? 

Tell me, did you ever use your shower tent?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Safe travels Jan (and Heike) - did you find the driving OK for your hand?
> 
> Tell me, did you ever use your shower tent?


Driving was fine thanks Jean. So far no I haven’t, it has not been necessary I was either in a place where showers were available or staying with friends and shower was always available.

This evening from about 8pm for an hour or so we were under attach, hundreds of flying bugs attacking the van, coming out of the hedge we are next to, they went as quickly as they came.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ugh, hope they didn't get in. The horrible creatures I had in the MH on my spring trip (who'd hitch-hiked from Spain during my autumn trip last year).... I had about 16 of them show themselves over the 3 months. I dropped the front bed the other day, fearful I'd find a whole lot more but not so far 🤞


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We arrived home just before 3pm, greeted as we turned the corner by Jürgen, Ines, Marko and Horst (outside Markos house. ).

What a relief to be home, although it’s very hot.
The grass is yellow, desperately needs rain. Motley is a bit bewildered I think, we need to acclimatize to the sudden heat. Both my shoulders are aching so later Heike will give them a massage. My skin is rather thin so I have to be careful where I stick my arm.

Its oh so nice to come home.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome back Jan!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jiwawa said:


> Welcome back Jan!


Thanks Jean, 
Strange how the body copes with things, now I am home and can really relax I don’t want to do anything except enjoy my home and surroundings.

I phoned my body repair man this morning, he was here within the hour after I told him what had happened. He had a good look and parts of the side will have to be cut out and replaced because they are no longer solid meaning the insulation probably melted. He will look after it and also get the gas professionally seen to. He is not a stranger we are on Christian name terms, he’s done a few repair jobs for us.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Fingers crossed both you n the van will be back to normal very soon!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It seems I have to get used to another version of facts now I´,m on my big computer, a lot of things are different. I have some recommended reading dated back to Dec 6th 2021.


I´m feeling a bit more `with it` today, H & H have gone for a day trip in their car, I didn't want to go, I think I would hold them back from doing something they might want to do and I can´t.

I am slowly taking a few things out of the van or packing things in boxes for them to bring in later.

It´s a lovely day, the same sun as yesterday, but no where near as hot, I always find that very strange.


----------

